# Tennis anyone?



## benwalton08 (Aug 21, 2012)

Looking for a tennis practice partner. I have a court in klcc so if interested let me know.


----------



## SA_Royal (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey ill be in KL in early Sep also looking for a partner to play some tennis let me know if you interested.


----------

